# MPI Kabel



## settelma (21 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein MPI-Kabel ca 1 meter lang mit Steckern natürlich.
Ich meine nicht den Adapter sondern nur das Kabel, von PG zur Steuerung

Hat jemand vielleicht sowas rumliegen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

Und selber machen?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8852

Pin3 und Pin8 würden u.U. schon reichen.


----------



## august123 (21 August 2008)

Müsste ich eins haben.
Was ist es dir wert?


----------



## settelma (22 August 2008)

was verlangst du denn? Hab keine Ahnung was die dinger kosten.


----------



## WIX (22 August 2008)

hallo forumfreunde,
entschuldigung wenn ich mich einmische
ich mochte auch ein mpi_kabel selbst bastel

wie und wo bekome ich die ertsatzteilen: kabel und stecker
was soll das kostn

ich bi euch seer dankbar


----------



## WIX (22 August 2008)

*????????????*

wo seid ihr libe fachleute


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

das sind normale 9-polige sub-d stecker, die bekommst du beim elektronik-krämer um die ecke. kabel sollte er auch da haben ... am besten was flexibles


----------



## WIX (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das sind normale 9-polige sub-d stecker, die bekommst du beim elektronik-krämer um die ecke. kabel sollte er auch da haben ... am besten was flexibles


 

danke mein liber 4L  

wie ist s mit dem kabel?
kann ich jeds kabel mit 9 ader benutzen?
oder das ist ein spezialkabel?


----------



## OHGN (22 August 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> danke mein liber 4L
> 
> wie ist s mit dem kabel?
> kann ich jeds kabel mit 9 ader benutzen?
> oder das ist ein spezialkabel?


2 Adern + Schirm tut's auch


----------



## WIX (22 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> 2 Adern + Schirm tut's auch


 
aber:

Pin 3 RxD/TxD-P Datenleitung-B rote Ader
Pin 8 RXD/TxD-N Datenleitung-A grüne Ader

wie ist es mit :

Versorgungsspannungen für die Abschlusswiderstände:
Pin 5 M5V2 Datenbezugspotentiasl (von Station)
Pin 6 P5V2 Versorgungs-Plus (von Station)

?
entschuldigung das ich so dumm frage
anfänegr halt


----------



## settelma (22 August 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat sich erledigt mit dem Kabel.
War ne gute Idee es selber zu machen.

Danke für die Tipps.

Gruß Markus


----------



## august123 (22 August 2008)

falls noch jemand eins will, hab hier ein neues original Siemens (schwarz) zu haben für 20€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## s.leuschke (23 August 2008)

Wie lang ?
Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (23 August 2008)

sollte 5m haben, ich werde morgen die Siemens- Nummer raussuchen.

_*6ES7 901-0BF00-0AA0
Google sagt 5m
*_ 
mfg august


----------



## august123 (25 November 2008)

habe nochmal ein MPI Kabel gefunden, wills jemand haben? PN!


----------



## s.leuschke (25 November 2008)

Nur das RS kabel, oder der Adapter ?

Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (25 November 2008)

nur MPI Kabel, keine MPI Schnittstelle


----------

